
McDonald's halts lobbying against minimum wage hikes - smacktoward
https://www.politico.com/story/2019/03/26/mcdonalds-lobbying-minimum-wage-1238284
======
masonic
This is only because they are bringing in a whole new wave of automation to
reduce payrolls, e.g. their acquisition of Dynamic Yield.

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=19496280](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=19496280)

